# new 16 Ft Sears Project



## VT-Bass13 (Apr 19, 2012)

so here is what started it all this was going to be my project but as i was looking for a motor for this boat i came across this new one Like to 

my old project - https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=23995

I went here to look at a 9.9 Hp motor witch he wanted $200 for and then he had this new boat witch i now have and he wanted $600 for this one 

so i traded my old 12Ft to him for $300 and i was going to spend $200 on that motor so really i got this new boat for $100


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## VT-Bass13 (Apr 19, 2012)

These are some pic of the boat as i got it, for $600 ! ! with the Motor 
it is a 16Ft Sears V-hull
30 Hp Nissan outboard with a 5-Gallon steal Tank and lines everything ready to go and i took it out and runs like a dream no problems at all


----------



## acabtp (Apr 19, 2012)

sweet deal man, that looks like a great boat


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Apr 19, 2012)

this is my first upgrade that i did 

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/532680_3328720289262_1006096263_33035339_2029474609_n.jpg

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/538962_3328720449266_1006096263_33035340_1732934407_n.jpg
the upper deck with the tool of the trade, 581 hummingbird with Di and Minn Kota trolling motor


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Apr 19, 2012)

acabtp said:


> sweet deal man, that looks like a great boat


thanks it helps that i new the guy really well but still this boat is just Amazing and boy does it move ! ! the only thing that suck is that the Motor has old rod style Trim on it so it is a pain in the butt need a way to up grade that


----------



## Dockside85 (Apr 20, 2012)

Man thats an awesome deal! If the motor is in good shape that's your money right there. At least where I live I wouldn't be able to find a working 30hp outboard in relatively good condition (judging from the pictures) for $600. I've been looking for a 15hp outboard and people still want $800 to $1k for late 80's/early 90's models.


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Apr 20, 2012)

Dockside85 said:


> Man thats an awesome deal! If the motor is in good shape that's your money right there. At least where I live I wouldn't be able to find a working 30hp outboard in relatively good condition (judging from the pictures) for $600. I've been looking for a 15hp outboard and people still want $800 to $1k for late 80's/early 90's models.



yeah it runs like a dream :LOL2: had it out yesterday and yeah i had run into the same problem looking for a motor for my 12Ft boat just about the same thing they are so expensive even for the old ones it seems


----------



## bigwave (Apr 20, 2012)

That looks like a great deal to me. Congratulations.


----------



## Dockside85 (Apr 20, 2012)

VT-Bass13 said:


> Dockside85 said:
> 
> 
> > Man thats an awesome deal! If the motor is in good shape that's your money right there. At least where I live I wouldn't be able to find a working 30hp outboard in relatively good condition (judging from the pictures) for $600. I've been looking for a 15hp outboard and people still want $800 to $1k for late 80's/early 90's models.
> ...




It seems like you can get a better deal when you buy a boat and motor together, a lot of times because people want to get rid of the boat to clear up space in the driveway or garage so you can get a boat and motor for less than what most people want for a lone outboard. I'm not ruling out buying a boat for the outboard I want and ditching the hull or trying to make like $50 off it.

Prime example below, Craigslist ad not too far from me. She actually just dropped it from $1500.
https://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/boa/2928646163.html


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Apr 20, 2012)

yeah i guess that is true that looks like a nice motor ! the 9.9 i was look at from the same guy wanted $200 for it with tank and it had hydraulic trim but i went for the bigger and better boat they really just need to get rid of some crap and iv know them forever witch helps a lot ! 





Dockside85 said:


> VT-Bass13 said:
> 
> 
> > Dockside85 said:
> ...


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Apr 21, 2012)

more work is soon to come! does an know of a way to make a electric trim system for a small 30 Hp ? cuz i really dont want to spend 500$ but i really hate having to adjust this thing the old school way


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Apr 23, 2012)

any cheep live-well ideas / really need some Help ? dont really want to spend and would like it to work into one of my seats really up for any ideas/ maybe some dry boxes as well would be nice


----------



## JasonLester (Apr 23, 2012)

I saw a boat with a live well built into the seat. The guy basically used a bucket and drilled a hole in the bottom to let it fill and drain. Kinda like on bass boats like my grandfathers.


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Apr 25, 2012)

finally got a pic of my self up this bass was on Champlain one of my most favorite lakes of all time and he wasn't huge but he was 4# 3oz still a nice fish


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Apr 26, 2012)

my upper deck 
















not to bad for my first time there is much more to come


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Apr 27, 2012)

random question do i really need the stupid Bars going down attaching to the seat ? ? can i just get rid of them?? will it effect anything cuz i really dont like them but if they serve some purpose then id think about keeping them


----------



## VT-Bass13 (May 1, 2012)

any tricks or tips for a way to seal up Leakey rivets ? like a paint or spray that is still easy to clean ? ?
i use truck bed coating on my other boat but is a pain to clean and this boat that i have now does not drain very well at all


----------



## Gators5220 (May 1, 2012)

The rails that connect to your seats are for stiffness, they stiffen up the sides of the boats from waves and what not. I have the same thing in my boat although I don't believe mine is a sears boat. If I were you I would keep these stiffeners there, I'm thinkin of some ways of doing rod racks in them so that they can be useable. Just a thought, I'm jealous of your boat!


----------



## VT-Bass13 (May 1, 2012)

Gators5220 said:


> The rails that connect to your seats are for stiffness, they stiffen up the sides of the boats from waves and what not. I have the same thing in my boat although I don't believe mine is a sears boat. If I were you I would keep these stiffeners there, I'm thinkin of some ways of doing rod racks in them so that they can be useable. Just a thought, I'm jealous of your boat!


thx it need a bunch of work but it is nice i had it out yesterday and got it up to 30 MPH said the GPS not bad at all and yeah i found that as i was working on it that it was loose feeling so i but the rail back on and it made a huge difference and ill have to look into that rod rack idea thx again


----------



## Gators5220 (May 1, 2012)

Ya defentely it's no issue give and getting advice here, that's the point of this site, I'm jealous of the boat man...I got mine up to 32 knots so I estimate around 36 mph but mine is also 2 foot shorter than yours and most likely a lot less wide...I might have to find a 16ft sears boat for my offshore tin project in the future.


----------



## VT-Bass13 (May 2, 2012)

Gators5220 said:


> Ya defentely it's no issue give and getting advice here, that's the point of this site, I'm jealous of the boat man...I got mine up to 32 knots so I estimate around 36 mph but mine is also 2 foot shorter than yours and most likely a lot less wide...I might have to find a 16ft sears boat for my offshore tin project in the future.




very nice ! yeah i had mine out on Champlain the other day with good 2 foot white caps and windy as hell and it held up really nice it was slow going but it did a good job 

do you have any good ways to seal the inside of my boat a lot of the rivets are leaky and i use truck bed coating on my last boat but it was a pain to clean but id like to find something spary-able and not crazy expensive any ideas ?


----------



## VT-Bass13 (May 2, 2012)

the start of my lower deck 
i found these containers at walmart for 8$ not bad and they work great 

















this is kind of the end, it was a rush because i need to have it to use on Champlain in the morning and i didnt get to the door for the storage i am open to suggestion on how to to the door with out it looking like crap and wasting a bunch of wood and carpeting


----------



## Gators5220 (May 2, 2012)

There are a lot of different options and I think everyone will be happy to tell you what they feel is best and why. I personally am going to herculine the bottom of my boat. Whatever method you choose make sure you clean the surface really well and prep it, for herculiner I think many of the folks on here recommend sanding it a bit with 80 grit sand paper...


----------



## VT-Bass13 (May 3, 2012)

yeah i dont think i want to use herculiner cuz i need something that is a bit easier to clean sand and dirt off and it is kind of expansive


----------



## VT-Bass13 (May 7, 2012)

it was a rush because i needed to use it on Champlain in the morning and i didnt get to the door for the storage i am open to suggestion on how to to the door with out it looking like crap and wasting a bunch of wood and carpeting


----------



## VT-Bass13 (May 13, 2012)

any tricks on the best way to use " Gluvit " like is is best in side of the boat or the out side, im a thinking the inside only because it is not really the rivets that are leaking but the seams are were the water is coming in the front and sides what do you all think ? ?


----------



## VT-Bass13 (May 18, 2012)

anyone on the gluvit help / tips ?


----------



## Gators5220 (May 21, 2012)

Never heard or used it here, what is gluvit supposed do? Is it basically steelflex for the inside of the boat?


----------



## VT-Bass13 (May 21, 2012)

Gators5220 said:


> Never heard or used it here, what is gluvit supposed do? Is it basically steelflex for the inside of the boat?




it is a paint epoxy for boats that you can color and what have you, and you can just paint it on after sanding and cleaning lol 

i have seen it used a lot on here that is y i asked it is good stuff


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Jun 17, 2012)

so i have fish with the boat a bunch of times far and i think im going to hold off until winter and really do it all over the right way sand it down and paint it all new wiring and battery set up and i think im going to go thick with my ply-wood this next time it is working goo for now but could be better i think


----------



## Gators5220 (Jun 19, 2012)

Or you could get aluminum sheeting as well, don't have to worry about the rot issue...


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Jun 19, 2012)

Gators5220 said:


> Or you could get aluminum sheeting as well, don't have to worry about the rot issue...




id like to do that but it would cost x10 more because i dont have any of the equipment for working with aluminum, it was a good test this was and i am also getting a new trolling motor and it just needs to have it done right ! going to completely over hall the thing this winter


----------



## bigwave (Jun 19, 2012)

VT-Bass13 said:


> it was a rush because i needed to use it on Champlain in the morning and i didnt get to the door for the storage i am open to suggestion on how to to the door with out it looking like crap and wasting a bunch of wood and carpeting


I would just use a piano hinge, and use a piece of aluminum angle iron on the bottom so that you have a way to secure the carpet covered wood where the bottom meets the deck. As for the gluvit, I am pretty sure that stuff is a thick epoxy paint that you can just roll or brush on. I hear it is kind of like elmers glue...I have personally never used the stuff though.


----------



## oldfartboater (Jun 21, 2012)

VT-Bass13 said:


> These are some pic of the boat as i got it, for $600 ! ! with the Motor
> it is a 16Ft Sears V-hull
> 30 Hp Nissan outboard with a 5-Gallon steal Tank and lines everything ready to go and i took it out and runs like a dream no problems at all



don't use the boat as a ground for the wiring..not a good idea..


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Jun 21, 2012)

oldfartboater said:


> VT-Bass13 said:
> 
> 
> > These are some pic of the boat as i got it, for $600 ! ! with the Motor
> ...


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Jun 21, 2012)

filler this in yesterday look a lot better !


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Jun 21, 2012)

this is the work that is did on the back section of the boat the other day 













sandal tan the sing of a real fishermen


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Jun 21, 2012)

some b4 and afters 













and the after


----------



## Gators5220 (Jun 24, 2012)

Have you taken that thing out and fished on it yet? Lookin good by the way, but you need to name that thing already! Thought about any names yet? It's bad luck to fish without a named boat...


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Jun 25, 2012)

Gators5220 said:


> Have you taken that thing out and fished on it yet? Lookin good by the way, but you need to name that thing already! Thought about any names yet? It's bad luck to fish without a named boat...




O SHIT ! No i totally for got to do that lol, but yeah i been fishing out of it a LOT ! ! about 50 + time i LOVE fishing and got the my biggest bass of my life this spring with the new boat 7# 2oz large-mouth 

been to Champlain in it about 10 times, one time was north wind at like 30+ MPH winds handled like a dream ! 

ill have to think of something cool thought, any cool ideas ?


----------



## Kismet (Jun 25, 2012)

I've followed your thread and must admit I'm envious of the bargain you got, and even more, of you being young enough and with the resources to use and modify such a great boat to the extent that you are making it your own.

I'm a bit surprised that the strong winds on the big lake didn't move you all over the place. I was thinking that you could use more weight up front to make it behave. Glad you didn't seem to need to.

For a name...? Maybe you could consider "_*Tin Mistress*_," if that's not offensive to folks.

Very nice rig.

Be safe. Wear the PFD in the big lake, will you?


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Jun 25, 2012)

thank ! and i love that name 

i will be having more wight up there soon but i had my buddy that was with me sit up front as far as he could 

there is still a lot of work that i am planning on doing to the boat as well, i need a live well so i can start fishing tournaments 




Kismet said:


> I've followed your thread and must admit I'm envious of the bargain you got, and even more, of you being young enough and with the resources to use and modify such a great boat to the extent that you are making it your own.
> 
> I'm a bit surprised that the strong winds on the big lake didn't move you all over the place. I was thinking that you could use more weight up front to make it behave. Glad you didn't seem to need to.
> 
> ...


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Jun 25, 2012)

thank ! and i love that name 

i will be having more wight up there soon but i had my buddy that was with me sit up front as far as he could 

there is still a lot of work that i am planning on doing to the boat as well, i need a live well so i can start fishing tournaments 




Kismet said:


> I've followed your thread and must admit I'm envious of the bargain you got, and even more, of you being young enough and with the resources to use and modify such a great boat to the extent that you are making it your own.
> 
> I'm a bit surprised that the strong winds on the big lake didn't move you all over the place. I was thinking that you could use more weight up front to make it behave. Glad you didn't seem to need to.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gators5220 (Jun 25, 2012)

Tin Mistress is cool, whatever works for you...part of making your own boat outa tin is the ability to make it yours...so whatever you think is cool is what's most important...


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Jun 25, 2012)

Gators5220 said:


> Tin Mistress is cool, whatever works for you...part of making your own boat outa tin is the ability to make it yours...so whatever you think is cool is what's most important...




need to think of something with bass in it


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Jul 21, 2013)

well it has been some time sence iv been on and have done a ton of work on the boat and have a few more planes to come


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Jul 21, 2013)

test - https://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l592/Deej-Collise/644598_10200209074481994_719940247_n_zps377c7d58.jpg


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## VT-Bass13 (Jul 21, 2013)

well it has been some time but i worked on the boat early this spring and really went to town and got a lot of work done on the boat posting the pic i took during the project 

the new transom


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Jul 21, 2013)

re-did my front deck as well cuz the wood that i first used was way to thin


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Jul 22, 2013)

this is what my transom looked like when i took it off


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Jul 30, 2013)

what i ended up doing was going with a bigger wheel and axle set up as well cuz the tires that i hade were so small and there were this weird one lug thing and couldnt find and to use for a spare that i upgraded. Better on the highway and rolled a lot better but the fenders did not fit with the bigger tires so i fabed this job up and it works great and is really strong


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Jul 30, 2013)

getting the boat ready for the tournaments im doing i have to get it up and running 100% so i 
rewired the whole boat 
added a nice control panel 
replaced the old metal gas tank 
added a second battery 
and new working running lights and horn


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Jul 30, 2013)

also got / made a live-well to 

and by the way this worked out Amazing ! i was able to keep my 5 fish alive for the whole tournament witch was 7 hours i did change out the water a few time and had " please release me " in there as well witch works great to 

but i was really impressed in how well it all worked out because it was 90+ out that day it was HOT !


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Aug 3, 2013)

just got a new trolling motor the other day and that is today's project 

i got a Minn Kota PowerDrive V2 with i pilot for 300$ and also got all new 6 gauge wire to run as well


----------



## Gators5220 (Jan 11, 2014)

Gettin any fishin done bud?


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Jan 11, 2014)

i did get out on it a tin this past year ! going to be adding and fixing more stuff this spring,i need to work on the trailer and i need to get a new prop this spring as well, hoping to get into a lot more tournaments as well this coming season


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Jan 28, 2014)

so iv got to work on my trailer next but idn were i can find trailer parts ! any help would be appreciated looking new tires that dont last a few months, wench post mount is what i am really looking for as well


----------



## Gators5220 (Jan 28, 2014)

I need to work on my trailer as well, if you don't mind paying for shipping cabellas is an option or any online source. But if shipping costs are an issue (and with trailer parts they usually are because they are heavy), then you might want to look around for something local.


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Jan 28, 2014)

https://www.easternmarine.com/loadrite-boat-trailer-winch-stand-assembly-2-x-2-x-16-6198-87


found this some guy posted on Tin Boat and the shipping is only 22$ for me not bad at all 

i was looking for this for SO Long so hard to find

now i need tires 
to get welding gas 
cut off disks 
paint 
re-work my bunks 
fix my axle 
and find a place to mount a spare 
and make a set of trailer bow guides


----------



## Gators5220 (Jan 28, 2014)

That's a good deal man, I'd jump on that too!


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Feb 18, 2014)

going to need everyone's help one this one ! took a look at my motor the other day and found this


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Feb 18, 2014)

so if anyone can help my motor is a 1992 30 HP Nissan ( NS30A3 ) it is such a nice motor but i can not seem to find the parts i need to get it up and running for spring Please help !


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Feb 18, 2014)

the last photo in the last post is of the bottom housing and the threads are slightly bent downwards but i think i can get away with it i really cant afford a new motor, but i just cant find parts to fix this one. i love the motor i have if i can find a new lower unit i think that would work Please I Need Help. Without my boat i can fish witch is no good ! and id miss out on my first tournament series not cool either


----------



## ccm (Feb 19, 2014)

sorry to see that. I know that exact feeling. The first thing I would do is go to your local or closest marine dealer. Alot of outboard mechanics have part yards where you might just find the lower unit your looking for. A brand new lower unit from the factory is always an option but it will be expensive and even rebuilt or refurbished ones ar not cheap. Next I would try the usuals Craigs list and Ebay to try and find a cheap compatible parts motor, lower unit, or lower unit housing. I wish the best of luck to you in your parts hunt and hope you get back on the water soon.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 19, 2014)

Start looking for that lower unit. Wow, that must have been some rock.


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Feb 19, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342207#p342207 said:


> Pweisbrod » Today, 06:36[/url]"]Start looking for that lower unit. Wow, that must have been some rock.




No rock just bad luck in cold weather up here in NH, and the thing is i have been looking and cant find anything


----------



## Gators5220 (Feb 19, 2014)

Man, sorry to hear about your motor issues bud. Hope you find a replacement lower unit.


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Feb 19, 2014)

Please if anyone has any leads or know anyone or anyplace that might have some parts please let me know


----------



## WVfishnfool (Feb 20, 2014)

Check with a dealer or look on-line for someone who can weld and rebuild that lower unit. You had a lot of water inside that lower unit for that to happen (more than likely prop shaft seal failure) and in all honesty if it hadn't broken it would have probably burned up on you this spring out on the water. If you can find someone to rebuild it I would have them replace the bearings and all seals as well as the water pump. Things like that is why I say B.O.A.T. stands for Break Out Another Thousand. :x


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Feb 25, 2014)

so it looks like i am screwed i can re-build it my self but the parts are absolute and i cant find them anywhere i have contacted a ton of different salvage yards and dealers and know one has been able to help me


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Mar 18, 2014)

So update for my motor trouble i have found a 1978 Evinrude 35853r 35 HP for $400 witch it way less than the $1300 the lower unit that i need for the Nissan, what do you all think? 

Evinrude needs cleaned up, spark plugs, and new wiring and a tiller handle kit


----------



## typed by ben (Mar 19, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=345349#p345349 said:


> VT-Bass13 » Yesterday, 15:30[/url]"]So update for my motor trouble i have found a 1978 Evinrude 35853r 35 HP for $400 witch it way less than the $1300 the lower unit that i need for the Nissan, what do you all think?
> 
> Evinrude needs cleaned up, spark plugs, and new wiring and a tiller handle kit


all that stuff could be a fair amount of work, time, and expense on its own- especially the tiller kit. you might spend a long while trying to find that.


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Mar 19, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=345375#p345375 said:


> typed by ben » Today, 06:22[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=345349#p345349 said:
> ...




it has not been that hard to find all the parts that i will need and at most would run me about 600$ all together 

this is not the motor but in just about the same shape as the one i am looking at https://www.thehulltruth.com/fishing-miscellaneous-items/249058-1979-johnson-35-hp-long-shaft-runs-fantastic.html#b


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Apr 29, 2014)

so im back and have a ton of updates on the project, just finished up the work on the trailer and ended up getting a new to me 40 Hp outboard and did a bunch of work. pic soon to come


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Apr 29, 2014)

the new motor ! 





swapping over some of the parts for to old 30 HP to the new 40 HP


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Apr 29, 2014)

the old bunk set up, they were so high that it was really had to get the boat off once at the ramp. Because by the time the boat was even close to floating off the trailer my truck would be half in the water as well, not fun when its cold weather


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Apr 29, 2014)

the new bunk set up i did the mounts, sank the bolts in the wood and then carpeted witch worked out great and were able to keep them tight and flush


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Apr 29, 2014)

Boom ! boat is back on the trailer with the new motor ! sits much better


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Apr 29, 2014)

my luck ! I get the boat all ready to go out for the first day and im leaving and this happens 

i did my gear oil, new spark plugs, flue lines and filter, made a mounting bracket for the flue filter, hooked everything back up, batteries, trolling motor, gas tank, fuses Ect.


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Apr 29, 2014)

Ta da ! 

Old and New


----------



## VT-Bass13 (Apr 29, 2014)

new axle, tires, u bolts, welded on new mounting brackets as well and the new leaf springs


----------



## VT-Bass13 (May 1, 2014)

so this is my next thing i need to make need my self a jack plate 

https://www.catfish1.com/forums/showthread.php?38827-How-I-built-a-quot-Jack-Plate-quot-for-my-Catfish-Boat

the first step not bad only 31$ 

20$ for a 2'x4' 3/4" ply 

and the just nuts and bolts like 15$


----------



## VT-Bass13 (May 1, 2014)

so how far do you all think that i should move the motor up 





sorry for the not so good pic did the best i could, i think i need to move it up 6in but i am not sure that i was measuring it from the right spot or not


----------



## VT-Bass13 (May 1, 2014)

and i got this today my new transom savor with the new 40Hp motor i really needed it bad


----------



## 4buyorsell (May 1, 2014)

I'm enjoying watching your conversion progress. Nice job.


----------



## earl60446 (May 1, 2014)

Looks like you got a long shaft motor on a short shaft (15inch) transom. I would personally try to build the transom up higher
as opposed to using a bracket. Boat would be more resistant to water coming over the transom that way.
Tim


----------



## VT-Bass13 (May 2, 2014)

the way that my transom is set up there is really no way for my to re-build it / build it higher that is why im going to the Jack plat wich im am going to try and get done today pic soon to come !


----------



## VT-Bass13 (May 2, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350822#p350822 said:


> 4buyorsell » Yesterday, 11:29[/url]"]I'm enjoying watching your conversion progress. Nice job.




thanks so much it really has had its up and downs but as long as i can get out on the water and fish its worth it to me


----------



## VT-Bass13 (May 4, 2014)

here is what did and feel free to ask any other questions if you are looking to make your self a jack plate. 

going to be going out on the water Tuesday to test it out 


3 ea 3/4in ply laminated together 

4x4in aluminum angle x2 @ 10in and x2 @ 12in

I put the two 10in pieces and mounted them to the transom with 3/8 bolts nuts and some big fender washers 
and then used the two 12in pieces set them at an angle to keep the motor straight up and down and used 1/2 bolt on them 
and then 3/8in bolts again to mount to wood and motor to the jack plate


----------



## VT-Bass13 (May 4, 2014)

this is a bad pic looks like they are not on straight but they were i checked about 4 or 5 time 






we then took the wood and trimmed down the sides so we could get to the bolt heads with a wrench, and because i set it at an angle it made the bolt even more excusable


----------



## VT-Bass13 (May 4, 2014)

got it up there and mounted good and straight and you can see the gaps that we left between the wood and aluminum


----------



## VT-Bass13 (May 4, 2014)

there it is mostly mounted the two bolts on top that go thought the motor were not but on in this photo because i needed to get longer ones but they are in now


----------



## VT-Bass13 (May 4, 2014)

and this is the mount for my transom saver that i got because with new motor is a little bit heaver than my old and it gives some piece of mind when im traveling to where ever i am going fishing


----------



## VT-Bass13 (May 11, 2014)

so i took it out the other day and had to lower it 2 inches and now just need to tune the motor a bit to get it running at is beat still a few bugs that need to be worked out


----------



## ccm (May 12, 2014)

Awesome I like the jack plate! May have to borrow that idea.  One quick question, how much does the 40hp weigh? I have a 14ft v hull rated for 40hp with a 15 inch transom and as a big guy to much weight in the back can become an issue. Thanks in advance.


----------



## VT-Bass13 (May 12, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352028#p352028 said:


> ccm » Today, 00:14[/url]"]Awesome I like the jack plate! May have to borrow that idea.  One quick question, how much does the 40hp weigh? I have a 14ft v hull rated for 40hp with a 15 inch transom and as a big guy to much weight in the back can become an issue. Thanks in advance.



thanks, and if you have any questions on how i did it id be more than glad to help out. And as for the motor according to the owners manual the NS40C # 129.95 

my old NS30A that i had was #101


----------



## Gators5220 (May 13, 2014)

How's that 40hp push that boat?


----------



## VT-Bass13 (May 14, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352232#p352232 said:


> Gators5220 » Yesterday, 21:08[/url]"]How's that 40hp push that boat?




only got 33 mph out of it so far with just me and my gear witch is not any faster than my other 30Hp that i use to have i think i need to do some tuning and take a loot at the carb and see what the injectors look like. i feel like i should be able to get it going a lot faster then that because the wight difference in not really that much only 30#


----------



## VT-Bass13 (May 15, 2014)

cool i reached 100 posts !


----------

